# If there was a zombie apocalypse who would u want in your camp to protect you?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Who are your picks?

*edit:
*

Poll added, the *rule* is that you can only pick *TWO PEOPLE*!!!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't you mean WHEN there's a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

JOEL is at 100%. Trust me, he could do way better than any of the cast of The Walking Dead!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely Leon. He's specially trained and usually comes with neat weapons.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'd want Woody Harrelson to protect me in any life threatening situation, so...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely Jill and Claire. This poll sucks because they weren't mentioned.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Plants.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Gwaenyc said:


> Plants.


This


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Definitely Jill and Claire. This poll sucks because they weren't mentioned.


you just want sex


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

So I decided to go the safe route with Daryl and Michonne.


Both use silent weapons which won't attract attention from hordes of zombies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nemesis. He's the perfect weapon for a zombie apocalypse.

On second thought, maybe not. I think hearing s.t.a.r.s every 10 minutes would get on my nerves.

I voted for Leon and Selena.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

alieneyed said:


> Don't you mean WHEN there's a zombie apocalypse?


Pft when? It's already happening.

But **** relying on other's I'll just build a Gauss Cannon and aim it down the hallway.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i chose the girls because i don't want to compete with the guys...

and black girls are super hot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't watch the Walking Dead but the other day I saw a picture of Michonne and was like O_O WHO IS THAT? THEY LOOK LIKE THE MOST BAD *** WOMAN EVER! THEY HAVE DREADLOCKS AND A KATANA, WHAT'S NOT TO LOVE? 

I then discovered she was on the Walking Dead (I had a feeling she would be) and got disappointed because I don't like zombie stuff, but I might have to start watching just because it seems to be character driven from what I've seen? So maybe it'll work for me because I do enjoy post apocalyptic storylines, it's just the zombies :/ they got old for me so long ago (and I was never a massive fan to begin with.)

Tallahassee from Zombieland was awesome though and his love of Twinkies.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

None of the above, they'd just get in the way and slow me down.:bat


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Michonne and Daryl for sure. Both of them are beasts at killing zombies.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I voted for Daryl and Michonne although I would prefer Buffy and Spike. They've already saved the world so I'm sure they could handle zombies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Zombie Apocalypse could actually be a good thing for me. People are the ones that scare the **** out of me, not walking corpses, unless i have to speak to them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> I voted for Daryl and Michonne although I would prefer Buffy and Spike. They've already saved the world so I'm sure they could handle zombies.


Zombies are nothing, the Gentlemen though... (god dammit every time I forget they exist, they pop back up somewhere online )


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't see Hello Kitty on the poll.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

mark101 said:


> ​
> Shaun and Ed.
> 
> I'd probably wind up dead but it would be pretty funny all the same :teeth


Yes.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Man, I love the evil dead and ash. But man, everyone else dies but him so idk if I'd want him around.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess everyone pretty much agrees that Rick is a terrible leader


and this thread and his one vote is evidence of that


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

SEAL Team Six, son


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Aquaman









luther vandross









and Sasha grey


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ I like where this is going


----------



## Freiya (Jul 13, 2013)

Lee from The Walking Dead by Telltale Games (haven't watched the tv series)
and Joel from the Last of Us


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Either Ash or Leon. Can't resist a guy with a chainsaw though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Zombies are nothing, the Gentlemen though... (god dammit every time I forget they exist, they pop back up somewhere online )




















And I agree, way creepier than zombies!

I'd go with Michonne.  I don't think I would want a strong leader like Rick because I hate the idea of someone bossing me around.

And also, these things:







were way creepier than the zombies in that Scooby Doo movie. D:


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:haha



Charmander said:


> And I agree, way creepier than zombies!
> And also, these things:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohmahlawd yes! :eyes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I would prefer Buffy and Spike.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Master Chief. He dealt with the Flood, which is like 5x worse than zombies (zombies that can shoot guns and drive space ships are pretty horrible).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Isaac Clarke would make a good partner too.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Whoops, I didn't read the first post just saw the poll and voted, oh well. Daryl and Michonne are gonna win hands down.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah he was a bit loco but he was a good shot!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Ash from Evil Dead and the guy from Zombieland. Such a no brainer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> Master Chief. He dealt with the Flood, which is like 5x worse than zombies (zombies that can shoot guns and drive space ships are pretty horrible).


Jump hundreds of feet, swarm like hell and can crawl on just about damn near everything. I'm sure sitting on a ship out in the ocean wouldn't help either they would probably just swim or some ****.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


Spike is a superstar. Who else has killed two slayers and saved all of humanity? He makes Angel seem helpless.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Spike is a superstar. Who else has killed two slayers and saved all of humanity? He makes Angel seem helpless.


Why else do you think he's my avatar?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Master Chief would totally own Lady Spike! :troll


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Master Chief would totally own Lady Spike! :troll


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Why else do you think he's my avatar?


I thought you were just trying to remind everyone to read your posts with an English accent. Either that or you're just a [email protected] like Spike!


----------

